# Applet schreibt in Datei auf Server - warum funktionierts ?



## Reignman (2. Sep 2004)

Hab ein Applet das einen "SystemLogger benutzt. Der SystemLogger schreibt in ein TextFile das auf dem Server liegt. Interessanterweise FUNKTIONIERT DAS, ohne dass ich zuerst den Text an ein Servlet schicken muss.

Konstruktor:


```
public SystemLogger() {
		this.file = "./webapps/Tagesdiaeten/SYSTEMLOG.txt"; //default
	}
```

Schreib-Methode:


```
public void writeToFile(String text) throws Exception {
		BufferedWriter bw = new BufferedWriter(new FileWriter(file, true)); //appends
		Calendar cal = new GregorianCalendar();
		Date date = cal.getTime();
		SimpleDateFormat formatter = new SimpleDateFormat("dd.MM.yyyy 'at' HH:mm");
		bw.write("[" + formatter.format(date) + "] " + text + '\n');
		bw.close();		
	}//writeToFile
```

Im Applet (am Client sozusagen) wird ausgeführt:



```
SystemLogger log = new SystemLogger();
		try {
			log.writeToFile("<Actions_Panel> Error receiving employees.");
		} catch(Exception e) {
			System.out.println(e);
		}//catch
```


WARUM schreibt der SystemLogger automatisch auf den Server ?

Vielen Dank für Hinweise,
R.


----------



## Grizzly (2. Sep 2004)

Hast Du das Applet lokal in einer HTML Seite und das Teil schreibt eine Datei oder hast Du es wirklich auf einem Webserver?


----------



## Reignman (2. Sep 2004)

Das Applet läuft lokal und schreibt auf einem Server (sogar anderer Rechner).

Kommt mir komisch vor. Eigentlich wollte ich ja den Text per Servlet zum Server schicken und dort loggen, jetzt wundere ich mich warum das so einfach auch geht.


----------

